# Une app pour documenter tous vos bracelets Apple!



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2020)

Êtes-vous l'heureux.se propriétaire d'une (petite ou grande) collection de bracelets Apple Watch d'Apple? Si oui, Bandbreite est fait pour vous: développé par un groupe de fanas de bracelets d'Apple Watch, en collaboration avec la communauté de MacRumors, cette petite app contient une base de données complète des ... 422 modèles et couleurs de bracelets vendus par Apple depuis 2015 et vous permet de créer et documenter votre propre collection. C'est très pratique pour se souvenir de quel bleu exact est fait le bracelet sport que vous avez acheté il y a une paire d'années ...

Bandbreite sur l'App Store







Par ailleurs, le même développeur maintient aussi un fichier PDF de toutes les couleurs, modèles et générations de bracelets, qu'on peut télécharger ici: https://bandbreite.watch/chart/


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

Sympa cette application 
Merci de la partager avec nous


----------

